# Specialized riprock 24"



## Rolltide386 (Jan 19, 2019)

Buying my soon to be 10 year old his first mountain bike. After looking at and trying out a few different bikes in my price range my son has decided he likes the riprock the best. I'm sure a few of you guys have experience with this model and wanted some feedback. He will be growing into adult size bikes within the next couple years it's looking like so I didn't want to spend alot on his first mountain bike but still want to give him a good foundation to learn on.


----------



## svinyard (Aug 14, 2017)

Psa: do not buy a Riprock. It's an expensive crappy bike. I've been around a bunch of these with kids on the mtb team. 

-cranks are too long (spendy to fix) 
-fork is hot garbage (it doesn't work) 
-tires and wheels are super heavy
-69d HTA on a hardtail is dangerous 
-brakes suck and aren't hydro
-the chainstays are almost as long as my buddies 29er (bad) 
-the reach is too short 
-nearly 30lbs

I'd ping chainreaction cycles and see when the Vitus 24" Nucleus is back in stock. 479$ shipped, no duty, 5 day arrival. It's a proper mtb hardtail. It's not perfect but it's the first of its kind under 500$ and better than all of the bikes up to about 800$ for a hardtail. 

-cranks are right 
-9sp
-legit air fork
-25lbs I think 
-decent tires 
-hydro disk brakes
-67d HTA
-Geo is better
-cheap for airfork hardtail.

Now any kid can ride any bike to a degree but it doesnt mean it's the ideal bike. If you watch them back to back on a proper bike on a real blue/black trail with chunder etc and some climbs... it's night and day. Just my opinion but it's more than just "we bought x, therefor x is great". Fwiw I don't own any of those. We almost bought Riprock and bought a Spawn Yama Jama after going down the rabbit hole. I think that Vitus bike is really close enough to the 1100$ Yama Jama for many kids. Hopefully it's back in stock soon or coming out with updated model/colors. Good luck.


----------



## thennek (Dec 12, 2018)

I was browsing the Vitus 24 Bike and added it to my cart just to check the final price. It seems they are not offering free shipping anymore since I'm seeing a 43usd delivery charge. I tried the same for a Vitus 20 Bike and same price for delivery.

*Update: Talked to their live chat, its still free shipping. They are having a few issues with the website that's why its reflecting a fee.


----------



## HEMIjer (Jul 17, 2008)

My kid has a 24" riprock she doesn't ride realy techy singletrack but she has been happy with it. The wieght of tires will most certainly wear on a kid that age. Someone on here changes theres over to 26 for their kid and that seemed to work for them fine as well.


----------



## Rolltide386 (Jan 19, 2019)

HEMIjer said:


> My kid has a 24" riprock she doesn't ride realy techy singletrack but she has been happy with it. The wieght of tires will most certainly wear on a kid that age. Someone on here changes theres over to 26 for their kid and that seemed to work for them fine as well.


Thank you very much


----------

